# extreme farting!!!!



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats up everybody, recently Weezy has been farting alot, it used to be just once in a while, now its almost everyday, and today it was about 10 times in the past 2 hours im not sure what the reason would be, i keep his regular diet, maybe because he had a little bit of a rawhide bone recently im not sure. But would there be any other serious problems related to this or is it normal...and the smell is undescribable


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ssmurf10 said:


> maybe because he had a little bit of a rawhide bone recently im not sure.


Bingo. Farting is totally normal, especially if the dog has eaten something out of the ordinary latey. We gave our dogs each a bit of leftover turkey from Thanksgiving and OH...MY...GOD!

And I would be careful w/ the rawhide - pits tend to chew things up faster than your average dog - too much raw hide can expand in the stomach and cause a blockage.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Yeah definitely monitor them with rawhide... Ortega tries to swallow it whole and ends up damn near choking on it. Then again, she broke off big hunks of a knuckle bone once and choked, then decided she wanted to lay in an ant pile, so maybe she's just a bit retarded :-/


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oo alrigh just making sure its not anything serious, but yea anytime i hear it I gota leave the room right away or spray abunch of air freshener everywhere


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awwww, dont make fun of ortega!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

From what I understand, even on the best of diets, bulldogs are pretty regular farters.... Well beyond average!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> Yeah definitely monitor them with rawhide... Ortega tries to swallow it whole and ends up damn near choking on it. Then again, she broke off big hunks of a knuckle bone once and choked, then decided she wanted to lay in an ant pile, so *maybe she's just a bit retarded :-/*


:rofl::rofl:

As to the farting thing, welcome to my life. Snickers farts 24/7, and they can clear a room for hours. They seem to just linger their till Im stuck wandering around lookin for a pile of . Never find any though, just stinky farts.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I think its just a bulldog thing.....my boston use to be worse than Georgia and my fiance's 13 year old english bulldog will literaly run you out of the room. I tried some food called Nutro and it has about eliminated it completely. I think its the corn! LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

have you eever played Dutch Oven with them farting??? It is a real contest between my husband and the boys!!LOLOLOL


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hilarious! This conversation has been coming up in our house. Our pit, Rocky, that we used to have farted all the time. Our puppy, Toby, does too. A couple weeks ago I let him sleep in our bed. He let one rip under the covers and it smelled the rest of the night. Then I had my family over for Thanksgiving on Sunday and he was gassin up the whole house all day.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> have you eever played Dutch Oven with them farting??? It is a real contest between my husband and the boys!!LOLOLOL


Ha! Yes! There was an entire week when Sweept Pea was about a year old that she was by fay the gassiest dog on the planet! She was laying in bed with me and I threw her in the Dutch Oven! She kicked so hard to get out once it set in, I got my side scratched to high hell and it was friggin' worth it!


----------



## Sprocket's owner (Jan 4, 2010)

I know this is a really old thread but I am going through the same thing now. My roommate and I use the same bag of food to keep feeding time simple. We swap out on who buys the food by the bag. Last week he decided to change brands. The dogs love the new foods but JESUS! I had just gone to bed and Sprocket decided she wanted to sleep under the blanket. As I started to doze off I got hit in the face with a wall of horrible dog fart. I had to get out of bed and go into the living room for about 15 minutes just to let the air clear. We went back to bed and I had been asleep for maybe an hour an she did it again and it was SO BAD it woke me from a dead sleep. That happend two more times. 

I am exhausted today thanks to my loving dog. How long does the food change fart cycle last?


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

COULD TRY CHANGING HER DIET BUT I WOULDNT BE WORRIED. DONT EVER GIVE YOUR DOGS DEER MEAT IF YOU WANNA KEEP THEM FROM FARTING. LOL DEER FARTS ARE THE WORST LOL


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Duuuuude, Frank sleeps along my side with his head towards my feet so you can imagine where the smells goes to directly, yes, my nose. It's horrible, and he's been on the same food for months. I guess he's just naturally gassy. I hope he enjoys farting as much as his owner...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

You posted that as if it's a new game on spike tv's MXC - lolz


----------

